# Problem from Kefei bluetops



## abs32 (Sep 12, 2013)

Sent an email to a board sponsor as to not be disrespectful and just go posting on here but I will quote the emails back and forth. BTW these guys are awesome super fast replies to emails. 

My original message:
"Im getting really bad red welts from a recent batch of kefeis... Also just got landed in the hospital to a severe infection... Just curious what can I do to avoid this? I just invested a lot lately into kefeis from you guys got over 800 units coming and now im worried I wont take to it. Didnt want to take this to the boards as to not be disrespectful so just let me know what you guys think is going on??

Yes I reconstitue with BA 2 mls and swap the top and the skin before injection..

Thanks!!"


Board sponsor response:
"Have no idea even what to advise you bro, we don't have such a feedback and believe me we have a lot
of customers every day buying kefei.

Can you just ask somebody from the board, which could advise you, you know that everybody is different and
reacts differently.

Let me know.

Thanks"


So as you can see in my original message that is what I am dealing with.. Thoughts on this? maybe just a bad kit? If anyone has any insight I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Big-John (Sep 12, 2013)

Had this happen to a friend but it was not the same brand. Him and his brother ordered together and one could not take it and the other could. He even ordered different bac water and still had the same problem. Went to the doctor and he told him he was allergic to something in the gh. I never herd of that before but that's what he was told.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 12, 2013)

Great.... so does that mean I am completely rejecting the amino acids and not getting any elevations in serum levels? 

Anybody need some kits lol fml


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 12, 2013)

abs32 said:


> Great.... so does that mean I am completely rejecting the amino acids and not getting any elevations in serum levels?
> 
> Anybody need some kits lol fml



get a serum test.  do 10iu delt shot 3hrs before draw(i believe)....anyone??!!??


----------



## abs32 (Sep 12, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> get a serum test.  do 10iu delt shot 3hrs before draw(i believe)....anyone??!!??



I was thinking about doing this just to see if I am actually "accepting" the synthetic hormone. I am going to call a local lab today and see whats going on... i guess if the test checks out which I dont doubt I have all the sides of GH I am going to have to go IM only because my stomach looks hideous lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 12, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> get a serum test.  do 10iu delt shot 3hrs before draw(i believe)....anyone??!!??



Correct brutha..

Abs is this your very first box of K and have you used other types of gh beore?


----------



## joshck (Sep 12, 2013)

R u using bac water cause in ur post u said just ba....hopefully just a typo. ..itd say straight ba would have a lil sting to it lol


----------



## abs32 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have only ran serostim kits from pharmacy in the past so this is my first run with generics never had an issue before I also ran some IP yellow tops before and got some bruising but not like this.

And yes correct its BAC water lol yeah that would suck!


----------



## abs32 (Sep 13, 2013)

Safe to say I just caught a bug that is completely unrelated to the GH. Got strep and fever/body aches. I am assuming that the bodies own antibodies will attack the foreign hormone as well?? And maybe thats why I am experiencing these huge red welts?

Thinking about going IM in the delts for every pin and knock down the dose from 15 to 2-3 iu next week I am not taking it until my illness subsides.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 13, 2013)

15 to 2-3 iu say what?  15iu per subq pin?
Now I'm confused. Heal up brutha, strep can get nasty as u know see and like you say an inflammation response but hard to know cause you have lots going on.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 13, 2013)

No was doing 2.5 IU sub-q and IM (pre work out) every 4 hours. 6 weeks out saturday from target show so its terrible timing... sorry for the confusion, getting meds today.


----------



## rAJJIN (Sep 13, 2013)

The stuff I have seen give red welps
Was often reported as 192 amino chain.

Each person is different I guess.
I would not pay good money though for a product
Like hgh unless I thought it was kick ass.
From my experience that leaves only a select few options.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 13, 2013)

Safe to say I am going back to serostim... I heard good things about hyges and rips I may give those a shot. Sucks that I invested so much up front. oh well..


----------



## abs32 (Sep 14, 2013)

Decided to start back up today and dilute the vial with 3 mls bac water. I also went into the sub q of my love handles. Thus far no signs of any swelling/irritation... fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 14, 2013)

You can backload a pin with 5 iu bw before gh draw also.just  make sure no bw goes back into gh vial.


----------



## abs32 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> You can backload a pin with 5 iu bw before gh draw also.just  make sure no bw goes back into gh vial.



Definitely will be trying this! I know these kits are good to go I just don't want to be having any rejection of the hormone. Sleeping like a baby tingling tight fingers all the lovely sides just had some welts for some reason in my abdomen still thus far no welts or irritation yet so safe to say the added 2 mls plus different sites worked out. :headbang:

Got over the strep and fever now time to bang out these last 6 weeks of prep. 

Little arm action with me and my girl two weeks ago, thanks for the help fellas appreciate it!


Alyssa Stroud & Jeremy Abernathy; short arm clip - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 15, 2013)

Glad to hear abs.. we cant  have  a down  member  brutha..!
Thanks for the sharin the vid .toss more up if u two got  any.!


----------



## abs32 (Sep 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Glad to hear abs.. we cant  have  a down  member  brutha..!
> Thanks for the sharin the vid .toss more up if u two got  any.!



There will be more for sure sir! Glad you liked


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Sep 17, 2013)

i ahve been on kefeis for a while now and am up  to 4iu a day, never had a problem, i even make my own BA water now to save money cuz its easy as hell


----------



## abs32 (Sep 18, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> i ahve been on kefeis for a while now and am up  to 4iu a day, never had a problem, i even make my own BA water now to save money cuz its easy as hell



I am definitely not saying they are bad just saying that I had something going on with my batch and body at the time. I will be for sure running out the 8 kits I have lol


----------

